# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Where can I get female Apistogramma Sp. "Steel Blue"?

## alleyboy

Dear all,

I have a male Apistogramme "Steel Blue" and I'm in love with it.

The sad thing is, I could not find a female mate for him.

Can someone guide me along? 

Cheers,
Alleyboy

----------


## Jitticus

If the shipment is big enough, usually you might be able to find a few females hidden in the tank where the apistos are being kept.
May I know the price of a male steel blue nowadays?

----------

